# Any Surf-Masters vets still around?



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

Well I finally made it back to 2Cool since 2008 and was wondering if any of the old group from Surf-masters are still out there. Been a long time since then with health and retirement but did enjoy posting up with the old group about the fish in the soup. My handle back then was just psalty and now with the back issues, my knowledge and entertainment about the fishing life is pretty much looking at the screen, while enjoying making lures and handing them in ministry (Script-Lures). Hope to hear from y'all.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yep I used to enjoy that board a lot. Excellent surf fisherman and it was there I learned how to do it right.
It was full of killer surf fishermen who posted fishing reports often.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

I always wondered why surfmasters.com went down hill so quickly. It was a good site with a lot of information. Where are Gun Doctor, Oz and Whopper Stopper? A wealth of fishing knowledge was posted on the surfmasters' board.

Does anyone know if surfmasters is archived somewhere?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Some of US are still around!


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

*Great to hear from you friend*

I look forward to reading more of your surf tales as though on SM were outstanding


----------



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

We're still here. Just scattered here and there. 

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

*Great to hear from you friend*

Good to hear from the fellow long rod surfin' guys again. Hope to hear from some more survivors.


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

HiPsalty, I remember you.
I'm still around. I was out of action for a little while when we had our son in 2012. Noticed the Surfmasters site was down when I got back into fishing again.


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

Great to hear from you. I really enjoyed all the shark tales as well as bull reds.
Congrats on your son and I assume that he has gotten his feet wet with some salt?


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

took him to Bryan Beach twice last summer, he had fun catching some panfish. in the fall, we went to Seawolf Park a couple of times. Just went about 2 weeks ago. not much to report on, mainly sand trout and misc panfish. he'll fish for a while, then go play on the playground then come back and fish some more


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

*Great to hear from you friend*








It's been a while 1st grandson fishing with PawPaw at BassPro in Pearland







Grandson's 1st fish with Dad (my #2 son)
What a blast to share young'un's make sure you get picks:bluefish:


----------



## Sandman456! (Mar 27, 2017)

Still here the 2cool lost all my info. I was just Sandman back then. Also went by Sharkhunter.


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

Ahoy Sandman456/Sharkhunter good to hear from a fellow Surf-Master.
Regarding your lost info, I similarly lost my accessibility back in 2008 because of an aol issue. If it helps, I got with the folks here at 2cool and was able to merge the old with the new.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

I guess I should check in. I spent a fair bit of time on the beach, and learned my chops. Once I went kayak, I never looked back. I still have all the gear, but never use it any more....


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

Glad to hear from you and I miss being able to sling them out again. Ol' back ain't like it used to be (even remotely).


----------

